Ask HN: Should machine learning be part of cs101 curriculum? - arjun27
======
BucketSort
Absolutely. CS students should at least know the fundamentals and applications
in the beginning of their studies so that they are exposed to it and can
decide if it's something they want to look into further. In my CS education,
no professor mentioned machine learning once. It was all classic software
engineering and theory of comp.

------
BillBohan
Machine learning deserves its own course. It should be in the 200 to 400
series. CS101 (Intro to Comp Sci) should cover the fundamentals of how
computers work, Boolean algebra, how to program in at least one (imperative)
programming language and a survey of applications of computers as well as a
survey of advanced course offerings. Machine learning and the course offered
for it should be mentioned as one of the applications. In 1962, I bought a
book, "Thinking Machines" by Irving Adler and studied it. I did not actually
see a computer until 1967, when I wrote my first program in Fortran IV. Most
of my career has been spent writing code for embedded systems and machine
learning would not have helped at all. My last job involved writing VHDL for
FPGAs in embedded systems. I am now retired.

